# Building a covered wagon on the back of a Subaru



## Shakou (Nov 4, 2010)

So my husband and I have been talking about building a covered wagon/caravan on the back of our Subaru to sleep in over the winter. We have an idea of what we need to do, but were wondering if anyone else out there has ever done this.


----------



## Cade (Nov 5, 2010)

So will you be driving on the freeway with your little covered wagon flapping in the wind behinds you? look up pictures of the day to get advice, or just go ask the Amish.


----------



## dolittle (Oct 13, 2011)

Cade sort of has a point. A covered wagon top would be a snap to do. All U need are 3 or 4 wood or pvc "bows" and a tarp to spread over them & fasten either to the side of the car or underneath.
HOWEVER... at anything much over 5 mph, it will just tear up &/or blow off.
U can do it. U just have to put it up when U park jh& take it down jh& pack it when U head back out on the road.
I have seen a pickup with wood sides, bows h&a tarp over the wood part. But the tarp was laced down to the wood tight as a drum!


----------



## TreyEZ (Oct 14, 2011)

They use to sell tents for this purpose...... They fit right on the back of SUVs.
If you look up this item, you can modify a tent to fit right in the back.
I use to have one, but I traded it to a friend who was going on a long road trip.


----------

